# Dried Hibiscus flowers?



## TriciaStringer (Apr 17, 2018)

I saw these organic and on Amazon. Do you guys use them?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2018)

After @Will talked about soaking dry manufactured tortoise food in hibiscus water, I bought some of the organic petals. When I soak them overnight in water, the result isn't nearly as red as the pictures Will showed in his thread. Maybe I bought the wrong stuff. I'll try to find his thread for you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2018)

It's post #12 in this thread: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/t...eat-that-is-the-question.165057/#post-1593814


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 18, 2018)

I buy five pound bags of USDA certified organic "Jamaican" Hibiscus as noted in the For Sale post https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/variety-for-the-spice-of-your-tortoises-lives.164226/

I soak it in as little water as possible overnight in the refrigerator and chop up the flowers and add to food, I also use what is then 'cold brewed' tea for other things, like lettuce butts, the layer crumbles, etc.

My price beats all others I have found on the internet including Amazon Prime. My price includes shipping, and it is literally the stuff I used to make those crumbles so bright in color.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 18, 2018)

@Will : When you motor north, please bring me a half pound of the hibiscus petals. The dried petals (for tea) that I purchased online, don't make the water red enough.


----------

